# Need Climber! Gainesville FL Area



## hparsons (Jun 2, 2005)

I am in need of a RELIABLE climber. I have plenty of work to do, lots more coming in. Storm season is here and I need someone who wants to WORK every day -- without Beer, drugs, etc -- someone who will be where they say they will be when they say they will be. And I need this person ASAP. Please post here or send an email to [email protected] with a way to contact you. 

Let's get some work done and make some money!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 2, 2005)

Good luck on a teetotaling treeman!

Maybe, JPS? :angel:


----------



## hparsons (Jun 3, 2005)

Drinking after work -- not a problem! Drink all you want! Heck, let's GO for a drink after work!!! I just don't want someone drinking AT work. Seems to be something of an issue with a lot of the climbers I seem to be finding around here.........


----------



## Treeman14 (Jun 3, 2005)

Its not too hard to prevent drinking AT work. But when they drink half the night and then don't or can't show up the next day, THAT'S a problem. Good luck finding someone, they're few and far between. EVERYONE'S busy now, so its even harder to find a good worker. The trick is to do your hiring in the winter when its slow, then make sure you hang onto any decent workers that show up.


----------



## hparsons (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm having trouble LOCATING one of my guys some mornings. Makes it difficult to plan out a day. And because I need him to get the work done, and he eventually shows up, until I find someone else, I've got to keep him. Bad situation.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 4, 2005)

I thought I was your man, then you brought up that no drinking "AT work" thing, shoot!
Frankly, I wasn't to excited about the show up when you say, but I could do that, at least some of the time. I like a long lunch too, and I like to quit early most days. I could stay late, but I get so drunk, I'm not worth keeping around much past one or two in the afternoon.
The other thing is heat, I don't like heat. Is it hot up there in Florida? 
Oh, bugs, I hate bugs. I'm not driving way up north just to get bit up by bugs.
The only other thing is, I can't wear a spike on my left foot, it irritates my leg around my ankle monitor. At least for the next few months, I have to wear it, like it would stop me from stealing from my boss again, I wouldn't have to, I'd be working for you, right?
Make sure you have good Workman's Comp insurance, because they said something about me being un-insurable because of multiple fraud, or some crap I don't understand. The rules are probably not so strict up there. Down here in Wisconsin they act like making false claims is a crime.
So call me, not too early, or too late, and not even close to the weekend (that's when the party really starts) and we'll talk.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 4, 2005)

Hahaha. You dawg...


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 4, 2005)

I thought of one more thing. 
As a tree service, what you are really selling is labor. I mean skilled labor. You look at a potential job site and say you will bring in a skilled crew and do the job. Equipment, insurance, and book keeping, that's all minor and secondary in tree work. It's the skilled crew you are selling.
So the problem you have is you're a great salesman, you just don't have a product to sell (not a good one, anyway).
So perhaps what you really came here to ask, is how can you become more attractive to skilled labor.
The answer is pay, benefits, working conditions, opportunity for advancements, profit sharing, safety, just to name a few things. 
The bigger problem may be, if you do get a good man or two, how will you keep them?
Can I ask what you think a good starting salary for a skilled full time (40 hours a week) climber would be?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 4, 2005)

$1000.

Minimum.

40 hrs.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 4, 2005)

MB says $52,000 a year. 
Is that with or without benefits?


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 4, 2005)

1000 min is a good _starting_ point


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 4, 2005)

No benefits.

Yur on yur own.

And I'm talking about the average, competent climber.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 4, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> No benefits.
> 
> Yur on yur own.
> 
> And I'm talking about the average, competent climber.



Not even some basic health insurance? Maybe some dental? A little 401K? Profit sharing? Two weeks vacation is the law, how about some more after a couple years?

$52,000 a year and no benefits is like what, $30,000? 
That's like $15 an hour. Can't raise a family on that. Good luck keeping a guy long term.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, there ya go. 

Welcome to the real world...


----------



## Ekka (Jun 4, 2005)

Just trying to help but don't over look small contractors who may work for you as well as do a few jobs of their own.

Try the ISA site, I just did a search on arborists and there were heaps.

There might be a climber who's pissed off with his boss, or answer the bosses phone if you ring a business ... you got nothing to lose. The word will be out in no time.

Also, you can advertise your position there.

Here's a starting point

http://www.isa-arbor.com/home.aspx

Also make up a flyer and leave it in appropriate shops like Stihl dealers etc, never know, one just might walk in and ring you.

Remember, you make your own luck in the majority of cases... good luck.


----------



## vharrison2 (Jun 5, 2005)

Shoot Mike, you would consider Gainsville and not Marathon? At least you could fish here.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 5, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Good luck on a teetotaling treeman!
> 
> Maybe, JPS? :angel:



I can only do 2 weeks at a time right now, but with the house hunting my S/O is a bit leary about that.

What do you want to pay for a 2 week stint, Mr Parson?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 6, 2005)

vharrison2 said:


> Shoot Mike, you would consider Gainsville and not Marathon? At least you could fish here.



That's the problem, between fishing and drinking, when would I work?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 6, 2005)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I can only do 2 weeks at a time right now, but with the house hunting my S/O is a bit leary about that.
> 
> What do you want to pay for a 2 week stint, Mr Parson?



That might be just the motivation your other climber needs, to see you bring in another climber to do his job, and maybe even do it better.


----------



## vharrison2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Work, then fishin and drinkin.......


----------

